# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Gestopt met pil - wanneer terug beginnen?

## sabrinathys

Ik neem al een aantal jaren de pil. Maar onlangs toen ik met een nieuwe strip moest beginnen bleek dat ik er geen meer had (en ook geen voorschriftje meer). Ik had het toen vrij druk, waardoor ik dit niet meer op tijd kon gaan halen. Hierdoor heb ik toen allerlei oude (half) lege strips gebruikt, waar telkens bijvoorbeeld nog eentje inzat. Zo kwam ik in totaal nog aan 10pilletjes. Toen deze op waren, was ik echter nog altijd niet bij de dokter geraakt, waardoor ik toen ben moeten stoppen. Mijn bedoeling was om als de stopweek voorbij was, gewoon terug te beginnen met een nieuwe strip (dus na 7 dagen). Ik was tegen dan echter nog altijd niet bij de dokter geraakt, waardoor ik langer dan 7 dagen geen pil heb genomen. Ondertussen ben ik eindelijk bij de dokter geweest en heb ik nieuwe strips (voor een jaar) gehaald, waardoor ik dus terug kan beginnen. Maar het is nu al een week geleden dat ik terug had moeten beginnen. En nu weet ik niet wanneer ik best opnieuw moet beginnen? Of maakt dit niet uit? Ik had ergens gelezen dat je, als 'nieuwe' gebruiker, moet beginnen met de pil op de eerste dag van je regels. Moet ik dit nu ook best doen? Of kan ik gewoon nu terug beginnen?
Ik weet wel dat ik nu niet beschermd ben tegen zwangerschap, dat is ook geen probleem momenteel. Ik wil gewoon ervoor zorgen dat dat zo snel mogelijk terug in orde komt en dat mijn lichaam er niet te ontregeld ofzoiets dergelijks door geraakt.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Sabrinathys,

Het beste is nu om denk ik de eerste pil in te nemen idd op de eerste dag van je menstruatie. Dan begin je ook meteen weer 'schoon' en ben je als het goed is na een weekje weer helemaal veilig tegen zwangerschappen.
Heb je wel goed gekeken naar de datums op die overige pillen die je bij elkaar gesprokkeld heb? Hoop niet dat iets over datum heen was..

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Nellaax3

*Ik ben gestopt me de pil , 
en ik ben er terug mee begonnen op de eerste dag van mijn regels 
maar ik heb mijn regels nu nog altijd .. is dat normaal ? 
vandaag neem ik mijn laatste pil in en dan moet ik 7 dagen stoppen en dan terug beginnen , 
maar stel dat ik mijn regels dan nog altijd heb . 
Wat moet ik dan doen ? 
Want ik zit daar constant aan te denken , 
en ik zou daar heel graag antwoord op hebben. 
Dank je voor jullie begrip
Groetjes*

----------


## Oki07

Bedoel je dat je nu dus al 21 dagen bloed verliest? Want dan zou ik even de huisarts bellen. Normaal zou dat na enkele dagen over moeten zijn, zodra je de pil slikt.

----------


## dotito

Hallo Nellaax

Kijk het is normaal door te stoppen met de pil en te herbeginnen dat je hormoonhuishouding helemaal in de war is.En ik denk...dat dat bij u een beetje het geval is.Echt zorgen zou ik me niet maken,maar als je ziet als je bloedingen niet afnemen zou ik toch even naar de Dr. bellen of langs gaan.

PS:hoelang ben je nu al ongesteld?

Groetjes Do

----------


## Nellaax3

> Hallo Nellaax
> 
> Kijk het is normaal door te stoppen met de pil en te herbeginnen dat je hormoonhuishouding helemaal in de war is.En ik denk...dat dat bij u een beetje het geval is.Echt zorgen zou ik me niet maken,maar als je ziet als je bloedingen niet afnemen zou ik toch even naar de Dr. bellen of langs gaan.
> 
> PS:hoelang ben je nu al ongesteld?
> 
> Groetjes Do


Nu vandaag neem ik mijn laatste pil 
dus ben al 1maand ongesteld 
Groetjes Nell

----------


## Nellaax3

> Bedoel je dat je nu dus al 21 dagen bloed verliest? Want dan zou ik even de huisarts bellen. Normaal zou dat na enkele dagen over moeten zijn, zodra je de pil slikt.


Jaa, ik ben al zolang ongesteld ..
maar heb dat al eens aan mijn mama gevraagd en ze zei 
dat da is omdat ik opnieuw begonnen ben met mijn pil ..
Zou dat kunnen ? 
groetjes Nell

----------


## dotito

@Nellaax,

Weet het is normaal dat je een wat meer of langer kan bloeden doordat de hormoonhuishouding in de war is,maar 1 maand vind ik persoonlijk wel lang hoor.
Misschien gewoon anders eens naar de Dr.bellen of anders vragen voor je door te verwijzen naar een gynecoloog.

Groetjes

----------


## Nellaax3

> @Nellaax,
> 
> Weet het is normaal dat je een wat meer of langer kan bloeden doordat de hormoonhuishouding in de war is,maar 1 maand vind ik persoonlijk wel lang hoor.
> Misschien gewoon anders eens naar de Dr.bellen of anders vragen voor je door te verwijzen naar een gynecoloog.
> 
> Groetjes


Jaa ,, mss wel ,, 
Ma ik kan toch niet zwanger geraken eh ? 
Groetjes

----------


## dotito

@Nellaax,

Normaal gezien als je een voledig strip hebt gepakt ben je veilig,maar in u geval zal ik toch maar even voorzichtig zijn meid.Is omdat je met die bloedingen zit en niet weet hoe of wat,je kan beter even voorzichtig zijn.Misschien voor de zekerheid toch even de Dr.opbellen.

Heb je onlangs nog onveilige sex gehad?

----------


## Nellaax3

> @Nellaax,
> 
> Normaal gezien als je een voledig strip hebt gepakt ben je veilig,maar in u geval zal ik toch maar even voorzichtig zijn meid.Is omdat je met die bloedingen zit en niet weet hoe of wat,je kan beter even voorzichtig zijn.Misschien voor de zekerheid toch even de Dr.opbellen.
> 
> Heb je onlangs nog onveilige sex gehad?


Nee , ik heb geen onveilige seks gehad ,
ma jaa , tegenwoordig moet je van niets meer verschieten eh ,

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Nellaax,

Wanneer je geen onveilige seks hebt gehad hoef je niet bang te zijn voor een zwangerschap hoor!! Daar maak je jezelf alleen maar gek mee, terwijl het praktisch onmogelijk is  :Wink:  Maar zeker wel voorzichtig zijn daarmee hoor, en onveilige seks het liefst vóórkomen!

Goed wat betreft de menstruatie, heb je er nog steeds last van? Zo ja, zou ik je adviseren idd een gesprekje te voeren met de huisarts. Je lichaam moet natuurlijk wennen aan opnieuw de hormonen van de pil, maar wanneer dit al een maand zo is zou het misschien ook aan de pil zelf kunnen liggen (Misschien heb je wel een té lichte pil gekregen). Daarom zou ik adviseren even langs de huisarts te gaan!

Succes!

----------


## Nellaax3

> Hoi Nellaax,
> 
> Wanneer je geen onveilige seks hebt gehad hoef je niet bang te zijn voor een zwangerschap hoor!! Daar maak je jezelf alleen maar gek mee, terwijl het praktisch onmogelijk is  Maar zeker wel voorzichtig zijn daarmee hoor, en onveilige seks het liefst vóórkomen!
> 
> Goed wat betreft de menstruatie, heb je er nog steeds last van? Zo ja, zou ik je adviseren idd een gesprekje te voeren met de huisarts. Je lichaam moet natuurlijk wennen aan opnieuw de hormonen van de pil, maar wanneer dit al een maand zo is zou het misschien ook aan de pil zelf kunnen liggen (Misschien heb je wel een té lichte pil gekregen). Daarom zou ik adviseren even langs de huisarts te gaan!
> 
> Succes!


Hey, 
Ik heb geen onveilige seks gehad , maar ik was daar bang voor , omdat ik zolang ongesteld ben geweest , 
Maar ondertussen zijn mijn menstruaties gestopt , (daar ben ik al blij mee) maar ik heb er wel nog lang me gezeten , nog 3 weken ongeveer ...
We zullen zien of nu alles in orde gaat zijn , want ik moet nog 2 weken mijn pil nemen en dan terug 7 dagen stoppen ... 

Dank je ! x

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Gelukkig is de menstruatie weer over, hoop voor je dat je het in het vervolg niet zo lang meer krijgt! Succes, en laat je ons weten of het in het vervolg weer gewoon beter gaat?

Groetjes!

----------


## Nellaax3

> Hoi hoi,
> 
> Gelukkig is de menstruatie weer over, hoop voor je dat je het in het vervolg niet zo lang meer krijgt! Succes, en laat je ons weten of het in het vervolg weer gewoon beter gaat?
> 
> Groetjes!


Zal ik zeker doen ! ,, 
dank je voor je steun ! , 
Groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

> Zal ik zeker doen ! ,, 
> dank je voor je steun ! , 
> Groetjes


Geen probleem hoor! Als je nog eens vragen hebt twijfel niet om die hier te stellen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Nellaax3

> Geen probleem hoor! Als je nog eens vragen hebt twijfel niet om die hier te stellen!
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia


zal ik zker doen ! 
Dank je! ,

----------


## breeze

Hey,

ik ben een maand geleden op vakantie vertrokken, maar vergat mijn pil domweg op het vliegtuig. Direct daarna heb ik mijn regels gekregen. Ondertussen ben ik terug thuis, en heb dus nu *ongeveer vier weken geen pil meer genomen*.

Ik zou graag gewoon terug met de pil beginnen, en weet dat dit moet gebeuren op de *eerste dag van de menstruatie. Die zou ergens deze periode moeten vallen, maar zit er maar niet aan te komen*.

Enkele jaren geleden echter, ben ik ook eens gestopt met de pil. Toen bewust, omdat het niet nodig was dat ik ze nam. Mijn eierstokken zijn toen voor héél lange periode 'in slaap gevallen'. De zogenaamde *slapende eierstokken*.

Hoe kan je weten of je eierstokken al dan niet in slaap zijn gevallen? (zwangerschap kan het in mijn geval niet zijn). En mag ik het toch *riskeren gewoon terug te beginnen met de pil*? Ik heb geen zin om nu weer maanden te wachten vooraleer mijn regels terug zouden beginnen (want eierstokken die slapen kan volgens mij toch ook allemaal zo gezond niet zijn).

Wie kan mij raad geven?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Breeze,

Er wordt inderdaad geadviseerd om met de pil te beginnen op de eerste dag van de menstruatie. Weet je ongeveer wanneer je deze zou krijgen en hoelang je er dus al op wacht? Op basis hiervan kun je een schatting maken hoelang je eventueel nog wilt wachten. 

Ik zou je adviseren om contact op te nemen met de huisarts, wellicht geeft deze je als advies mee dat je gewoon met de pil zou kunnen beginnen (toen ik begon met de pil ben ik ook nooit begonnen op de eerste dag van de menstruatie), maar vraag het even na bij de huisarts, dit kan eventueel zelfs telefonisch!

----------

